# Mini Me Rafting Adventures -AIRE Tributary 9-5 Self Bailing



## nemi west

CKS, it looks like the Aire boat is just a bit bigger than the hyside and just a bit heavier. Can you give me any other info that will help me choose the Aire? I have uses the Hyside mini-me and loved it


----------



## ckspaddler

*hyside vs. aire*

The Hyside and the AIRE or both great rafts. The Hyside is hypalon and the AIRE is PVC, so there are some differences there. They both have great warranties, and will last for a long time. You cannot go wrong either way.


----------



## ckspaddler

The HySide has a glued floor, and the floor sits deeper. The AIRE has a sewn in floor and the floor is a little bit higher. The AIRE may turn a little easier, and the HySide may be more of a tank.


----------



## Randaddy

One difference is that the Tributary is not an Aire. It's made by Aire and is lower quality with a shorter warranty. The Mini-me is a far nice boat. If you want Aire, get the Puma!


----------

